# Need help with commercial lot



## MichiganSnow (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey everyone need some help putting a bid together for this lot, im having a hard time coming up with a price and i dont want to lose this. If anyone could give me some suggestion for a price 1) just paved area, 2) Paved, and gravel/dirt surface in the front would be great. Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

will we need proof of workmans comp and insurance. material , manpower and equipment ? are we getting a 1099 next year ?

in other words , is there overhead ? if there is . were already in the hole for a few g's .

now if we just be plowing and salting with out any of the above , I'd estimate that I could clear that lot for treefiddy or so every 3" . then nuke it for another treefiddy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

11k for the season.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm just guessing on how big it actually is, but I'd want $175 per push for the pavement only, and $350 per push for all of it. I figure the paved part will take all of an hour with a 9' straight blade, and the whole thing at least 2 with the same blade...
Maybe longer, if you plow the tractor trailer parking and the car parking too...heck, figure at least 4 hours with a straight blade on a pickup..so make that $450 for ALL of it...by the time you add up fuel, wear and tear, cutting edge, insurance, truck time, your time, and the fact that you could be plowing 12 driveways for $35 each ($420) in the same time frame...


----------

